
Show HN: Streaker's Journal (focus on what matters) - mgav
https://streakersjournal.com/show-hn.html
======
mgav
Well, I guess I won't be getting any feedback...

------
mgav
The posted link goes to a special "Show HN" page, with screenshots of actual
pages, etc.

